# Venge Elite 105 vs. Expert vs. Pro



## time81 (May 13, 2014)

Hi there,

was just wondering if anybody could tell me the little differences between the versions of the venge. I used the specialized site to compare them and i understand that there are differences in the fact10/11 carbon manufacturing. Basically i want the lowest model because of the price but im confused that if i check for the frames i only find the expensives one everywhere. so why is e.g. :

the elite 105 with the fact10 somewhere around 2500,- Euro while the frameset is only available as fact10 for 2400,- 

100 Euro for the whole rest of the bike seems so low ? its not possible to get the cheaper less stiff frame seperatly cause most search results just show the frame for way more money 

thanks

tim


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I believe you are looking at it the correct way. All the lower models of Venge are the same frame. You are basically getting the frame cheaper if you want to buy the full bike, so I'd go that way if you can find an easy way to sell off the rest of the parts.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

The Venge is kind of anomaly because it isn't offered in 8r/9r carbon like the less expensive Roubaix and Tarmac. I read a rumor that "Pro" frames include a 10r frame bundled with an 11r fork but I haven't seen that claim substantiated by Specialized. Really the only reason to buy the Pro Venge frame vs. the complete bike would be color preference.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Basically, manufacturers like Specialized and Trek want to discourage you from buying framesets. They want you to buy the complete bike. Companies like Felt, Giant, Cervelo, Argon 18, Devinci, etc., on the other hand, get that, while some customers like buying complete bikes, others like to customize and build up from scratch and they offer their frames at reasonable prices.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> *Basically, manufacturers like Specialized *and Trek want to discourage you from buying framesets. They want you to buy the complete bike. Companies like Felt, Giant, Cervelo, Argon 18, Devinci, etc., on the other hand, get that, while some customers like buying complete bikes, others like to customize and build up from scratch and they offer their frames at reasonable prices.


In bold...why do you believe Specialized discourages frameset purchase? Can you show tangible proof relative to other manufactures?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

roadworthy said:


> In bold...why do you believe Specialized discourages frameset purchase? Can you show tangible proof relative to other manufactures?


Price point, end of story. You don't even have to know anything else if have any experience with business, marketing and/or sales. They don't offer an entry level frameset for any bike. Felt does, Giant does, Cervelo does. They only sale high end frames for the big spenders that demand the ability to build a customized high end bike and are willing to pay big dough to do so. They do not however offer an affordable frame for the average joe or jane. He or she has to buy the tarmac sport, strip it, sell off what he or she doesn't want and then buy the stuff they do elsewhere. Here's some examples of what is out there. Just compare it to what Specialized offers. I get it that you love them and want to defend them, but this one is as clear as can be, sorry.

FC Frameset - Felt Bicycles

FC Frameset Custom Paint - Felt Bicycles

http://www.cervelo.com/en/bikes/r-series/r3.html

Argon 18 | R&A Cycles

Scott Solace 10 Frameset | R&A Cycles

Scott Solace Premium Frameset | R&A Cycles (btw, this is for Scott's highest end endurance model. It's a 890 gram frameset that is designed to compete with the SWorks level Roubaix).


----------

